
Two Sisters Bought DNA Kits. The Results Blew Apart Their Family - yogi123
https://www.wsj.com/articles/two-sisters-bought-dna-kits-the-results-blew-apart-their-family-11549037904
======
gvb
Non-paywalled copy: [https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/two-sisters-
bought...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/two-sisters-bought-dna-
kits-and-the-results-blew-their-family-apart/ar-BBTeF99?li=AA59G2)

